# Questions about regional differences in interior finishing trades



## victorydrywall (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello all,
I'm posting from Madison, WI. Here the bigger commercial drywall companies usually have three divisions; framers, hangers and tapers. That is what is common for the area. The man who taught me everything I know about steel framing from shooting down my first piece of track to ordering materials for multi-floor jobs worked for a couple years in CO. He worked for Denver Drywall and said they also installed ceiling grid. He said it sounded like that was fairly common west of the Mississippi. My question for my fellow interior finishing brothers is this, where are you located and what are your different scopes of work? I'm in the start up stages of a business and would like to hear from all of you established business men what types of work your scope of work includes. Thanks in advance for any input/advice.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Pretty much the same here in NY.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Same here in NYC on the commercial side, and pretty much anything else in NYC. House work is different. Carpenters frame, drywallers hang and finish. My company does both, framing and drywall. We do houses when there is nothing else because I can frame both wood and metal. We prefer commercial because it's less headaches with tarps and such.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

washington state comercial steel job we frame / hang / tape / pva / texture and sometimes grid if gc asks us residential wood framing we just hang /tape / pva / texture sometimes paint if asked


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

pva ?
________
Web shows


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Cheap ass primer---poly vinyl acetate. MHO , worst stuff on the market


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't call it cheap . In our area Pva means primer we use Sherman Williams promar 700 witch is top of the line 50 to 60 bucks a five and covers better than most high builds


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

As a matter of fact I've used promar for ceiling paint (it's that good) but yes most companys buy the cheapest sh!t they can find I've even seen guys spray the water they cleaned their machine out with and call it PVA


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Usually I've seen DW contractors do hanging/taping/firestop. A few of them do steel stud and t-bar.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike,I.m not 100% sure but I don,t think Promar is PVA--dont quote me on that. Promar700 is reg latex paint-not primer,, Ive beat that horse to death with SW. I,m a CAL anf BM paint guy. Adirondack Drywall Primer.


----------

